# Stopped listening to me



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Training, training and more training. He is in the throws of his adolescence, and at this age it is very common for them to test us in every way, and yes, it seems like they have forgotten all of their former training. Just keep working with him, maybe enroll in a formal obedience class if you're not already in one, to "refresh" his memory. Your patience and persistence will pay off. He'll come around...seems they all do.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

sounds about like my Bauer who is almost one.


----------



## junior (Oct 27, 2010)

Guess this is what it's like to have a teenager! I just signed up for a Basic II class and might even look into agility training.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne's personal trainer yesterday said if Bayne appears to have forgotten or doesn't listen, it's back to square one. He'll get it faster but we have to start from beginning. We started this with leash tethering in the house yesterday to calm his puppy energy and wow, it worked great. I can now see the dog we want in the house, calm and easy to handle.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You know how little kids get so excited when you give them a job to do, but teenagers roll their eyes and ignore you? 

Make sure you are consistent in gettting results for what you ask for. If you give a command he has to do it, whether he wants to or not. If he doesn't come when called then make him stay on a long line for awhile so you have total control over him.


----------

